

Do startups create or destroy jobs? - theuri
http://www.gsb.stanford.edu/insights/george-foster-are-startups-really-job-engines

======
chrisbennet
[http://www.technologyreview.com/featuredstory/531726/technol...](http://www.technologyreview.com/featuredstory/531726/technology-
and-inequality/)

"According to Chris Benner, a regional economist at the University of
California, Davis, there has been no net increase in jobs in Silicon Valley
since 1998; digital technologies inevitably mean you can generate billions of
dollars from a low employment base."

